# Pheasant



## lawman (May 12, 2008)

I've got some pheasant brining but I've never smoked small birds before.  What times and temps are recomended?  Any recipes I need to follow?


----------



## waysideranch (May 12, 2008)

Hey lawman,

We cut our pheasant into 1" squares and wrap with thin bacon.  Smoke for 45 minutes at 225 and then mop w ur fav BBQ sauce(Curleys here) and smoke until bacon looks done.  Timetable will depend on your smoker.  We do it this way bacause the pheasant will dry out fast.  Mr. Pig keeps it nice and moist.  Be careful and don't over do it.  You got me all hungry now.


----------



## seboke (May 12, 2008)

Got no experience here, but should go like all poultry and take internal to 170, forget thinking about time!.  Basic brine should be enough, but I like dusting chicken with just black pepper and garlic salt, as much as for how it looks after smoking as the little bit more taste.  PLEASE post some q-view of the pheasant!  Haven't had pheasant since I last knocked one down about 20 years ago!


----------



## richtee (May 12, 2008)

I rub them with rendered pork fat before smoking, and mop a bit with a sweeter mop than I usually use, white wine instead of vinegar.


----------



## twistertail (May 12, 2008)

Good luck with it.  I have never done them myself but have had them and love them.  There are a ton of them in the field beside and behind my house, been watching them every night on my patio.  Had 3 of them ON my patio on morning this winter.


----------



## lawman (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the input, I've been coming across ideas like this so I guess I'll experiment.  Can't be too difficult, just make sure they don't dry out.  The bacon is a definite.  Maybe add a little sage and time under the bacon.  If I can figure out the picture posting thing I'll add some.


----------



## lawman (May 12, 2008)

Tyme, that is.


----------



## lawman (May 12, 2008)

You guys must think I'm an idiot.

Thyme.  Oh well, in a hurry at lunch.


----------



## chargrilled (May 12, 2008)

We rub em, wrap em in bacon (use toothpicks to secure), stuff em with apples, stick em on the rotiss (we've done 5 at a time), and smoke em till they reach 170, bout when the bacon is done. Smoked with cherry or hickory. 

Almost cut a guys finger reachin in while I was cuttin them up
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 , they were that good. Have done em 3 times so far.

Attachment 9300

good luck


----------

